# Seat Belt Height Adjusters



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

These slides on the B-pillars look idiot-simple to work, and yet both of mine appear to be stuck.

Recap: In other threads, I've mentioned how I had the rear parcel shelf replaced under warranty. To get it out, the dealer had to remove nearly all the rear interior trim, including the panels covering the B-pillars. In doing so, they messed up the little plastic buttons that hold the B-pillar trim on, so my service writer ordered replacements. When I went in for them to put in the new buttons, some dingbat banged too hard on the one on the driver's side, cracking the underlying plastic.

I don't know why any of that should matter, but for whatever reason, the seatbelt adjuster slides no longer work. I hold down the button and try to move them up or down, but no-go. Can't figure it out.

Why do I care? Well, another oddity is that now my seatbelt seems to rub the forward edge of the opening as I pull the belt forward to wear it. I can even see a little channel it's dug into the plastic. I don't remember feeling that resistance previously. I'm not particularly tall (6'1"), but I have a notion that there may be one more notch in height on the adjuster, and that if I could just raise it, the rubbing might stop. There's about an inch of plastic still showing on the slide--would that mean it's at the last notch, or might there be one more? I don't know. Frankly, I don't remember how it was before all of this started.


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

Seriously--not _one_ theory on why these dang slides are stuck, or thoughts on how to un-stick them? Not even a pity post?


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

GM Kid said:


> Seriously--not _one_ theory on why these dang slides are stuck, or thoughts on how to un-stick them? Not even a pity post?


You have my pity. The dealership would also have my pity, if it were my GTO they put back together like that.


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

JMVorbeck said:


> You have my pity. The dealership would also have my pity, if it were my GTO they put back together like that.


Ain't _that_ the truth. I so well remember being a kid and hearing my mom complain to my dad, "That stupid dealership! You take your car there for one thing, and they break something else!"


----------



## MeanGoat (Jan 4, 2006)

Mine are stuck too.

One day when I was particularly aggravated I was able to get the driver side to move. Unfortunately that movement was accompanied by a snap and then it slid as free as could be. (no stops or clicks just free slidin')

It's one of those annoyances I 'let go'. Thanks for reminding me. Since I have an appointmeent for an align and rotate next Monday, maybe I'll have them take a look see. Just don't want them breaking something else like you said.


----------



## jagyro (Feb 17, 2006)

only thing i could say is. Get your hands dirty and pull the trim. Its prob something simple like a cable off track or something. Possibly a jammed up pully. JUST GET OFF YOUR @$$ and do it


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

jagyro said:


> only thing i could say is. Get your hands dirty and pull the trim. Its prob something simple like a cable off track or something. Possibly a jammed up pully. JUST GET OFF YOUR @$$ and do it


Nice twist on the old Nike slogan

Yeah, I'm tempted to pop that little plastic rivet and just see what's going on under the trim, except that (as I mentioned) the dealer cracked the B-pillar trim the last time they worked on it, and I don't want them thinking I did it. Also, I'm not sure how easily that little button comes off. But then again, nothing ventured, nothing gained.

What bugs me the most is the way the front edge of the seatbelt kinda folds over and grinds on its way out of the opening. I'd swear it used to emerge freely and easily from that slot before.


----------

